# Complete Health Check Up



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever taken advantage of the complete health check up packages offered by Bumrngrad Hospital? If so would be interested in hearing your thoughts on it.

Health Check-up & Screening Center | Bumrungrad International hospital, Bangkok Thailand


----------



## KNJ (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, company paid through their insurance cover.
Check was thorough, best make a booking beforehand.
I travel a lot in Asia and sometimes do my yearly check up there.
If you are paying yourself then talk with a doctor in home country or check the web and you can reduce the number of tests and thus costs


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have gotten packages and was satisfied. Sometimes it's cheaper to stick with the package; as opposed to just getting what you need. You can always make an add on. The private hospitals in Chiang Mai are good for routine check-ups too. Probably cheaper and quicker, as well.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

At 69 I am a regular visitor of Bangkok Hospital.
Just minor check ups plus anything that might bother me.
Every 4 months I will have blood and urine examination about; Uric acid, HDL,LDL, blood sugar and so on.
I will have a minor chat with the doctor (I know now for more than 8 years) about lifestyle,weight,bloodpressure.
Every year I have a check on cancer markers PSA-AFP-CEA.
It is all about prevention.
Costs are below 1000 baht for the regular visits and about 2500 when cancer markers involved.
I am a healthy person and don't use any medication.


----------

